# First Cycle Experience



## KJohnT (Oct 1, 2011)

*I am starting this for personal use and for other to possibly gain insight from my experience. I plan to update this once each Sunday starting tomorrow, and will end it once PCT is over (or maybe even after the post-PCT cut).*

Cycle: Test C, 500mg/w, 10w

I am slowly adding in some calories before my cycle starts on Oct. 30. Until this week, I had been maintaining my weight at 185lbs with an average of about 2125 calories/day each week while burning 1600 via cardio (unfortunately, I binge ate a bunch recently and my diet is actually higher than that calorie-wise or I would have been losing weight - but diet is being fine tuned right now and that won't happen again). This week I stopped doing cardio and didn't fuck up my diet, so now I really am at 2125 as an average over the week:

M-F - F 55, C 145, P 225
Weekends - F55, C 315, P 180

I plan to increase my calories by about 200/d each week starting next week (tomorrow) until I am at where I want to be for my cycle. Pro and fat will go to 250 and 65 respectively, and carbs will be added for any further caloric increases. I am going to take out my cheat days and do the same calories each day of the week. I haven't yet come up with an exact number, but it will likely be around 3100. Maybe as high as 3400 or as low as 2800? Maybe even more? I'm just not sure what to expect or how my body will respond. I plan to be at my peak calories at about week three of my cycle.

*Current stats:*
Age: 27
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 183
BF%: Unknown
Bench: 225 x 6
Squat: 245 x 6 
Deadlift: 365 x 8
Pull-up: BW+45 x 6

*Other:*
Before this week I was exhausted all of the time, and this week both my mood and energy have increased. I'm a pussy when it comes to decreasing the calories, and combine that with cardio and I was worn out. I also don't sleep as much as I should during the week but this week I started hitting the sack a little earlier... maybe that was the difference. My libido may be up a little too. At any rate, I'm probably going to go out tonight, maybe have one or two drinks and be social... I'm feeling pretty good.

I'll try and get some pics up tomorrow so I can do a before/after deal.


----------



## KJohnT (Oct 1, 2011)

Almost forgot!

*Training:*
Mon - back
Tues - off
Wed - chest/bis
Thurs - off
Fri - Legs
Sat - Shoulders/triceps
Sun - off


----------



## colochine (Oct 2, 2011)

Subbed bro, your stats are very similar to mine.


----------



## KJohnT (Oct 2, 2011)

Current Photos Attached

Due to the fact that I hate doing legs Friday after work, I am switching my routine to:
Sun - off
Mon - Shoulders/tris
Tues - off
Wed - back
Thurs - off
Friday - Chest/bis
Saturday - Legs

This week's macros: F-57, C-162, P224.5

Will update next Sun.


----------



## Mkpaint (Oct 3, 2011)

will be following hope to do my first cycle at end of year.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 3, 2011)

nice legs! no homo.  good luck on the cycle..

I see your calories are below 3000.  Are you trying to cut during this cycle.  You look pretty lean.  Test might makes me a little hungry and to be honest if i dont eat over 4000 I dont grow... Im about your size with more fat.

But you look like you know what your doing for sure.


----------



## KJohnT (Oct 3, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> nice legs! no homo. good luck on the cycle..
> 
> I see your calories are below 3000. Are you trying to cut during this cycle. You look pretty lean. Test might makes me a little hungry and to be honest if i dont eat over 4000 I dont grow... Im about your size with more fat.
> 
> But you look like you know what your doing for sure.


 
Thanks man. Actually I messed up my last post... this weeks cal are 
F-65, C-185, P-250: 2325 calories.

But yeah... since I am starting Oct. 30, I figure if I add about 200 cal/week I will be at 3125 to start it off. But I may only add 100-150/w after this week, I'm not sure. I'd obviously like to maximize muscle/strength gains while minimizing fat gain (hence why I'm doing the cycle), but there is a fine line and I'm not sure where that is with my body. I know my body's caloric requirements pretty well so far as a natty, but I really don't know what to expect with the added test in my system. This is kind of an experiment I guess.

And my maintenance cals are about where I'm at right now (2200-2400), which would seem pretty low when compared to most others on most of the bodybuilding forums I read. My metabolism must be a bit slower-than-average.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Oct 3, 2011)

sub'd.. i'm intrigued to see where this goes.  Good luck bro... I'll chime in if there's anything I can help with.


----------



## KJohnT (Oct 9, 2011)

*October 9, 2011*

Ok so tonight I'm at 188 lbs. Yesterday was game day at my alma mater so I did some tailgating... which means I ate some junk food and drank some beer. I didn't go too overboard though so it should be fine.

In any case, since I gained five lbs this week I'm going to keep my calories at 2325. My weight increase is probably water and I know I'm being cautious, but I don't like dieting and if I can keep from gaining too much fat, the less I'll have to pay for it later.

*Last week's stats:*
Bench: 105db x 4
Squat: 245 x 7
Deadlift: (Did not do - every other week alternating with weighted pullups as main movement on back day)
Pull-up: BW+45 x 7
Shoulder press: 70db x 5

*Other:*
I received my gear and noticed it has an issue - there is some sort of small floating "speck" inside the oil. You might read this thread if you are interested. Today I ordered some sterile vials and some Whatman .22 filters and will be filtering the gear before I use it. This advice was taken from some of the mods/elite members, both in that thread and via PM. I will keep updates on that process posted in here as well.

I am also waiting on some hCG and some extra Nolvadex to get to me. I already have Nolva for PCT but I figured in case of sides I could keep more on hand. I was thinking about Letro, but I figure the worst thing that could happen is I gets bad gyno sides and up the Nolva for a bit while I wait for an order of Letro to come through. I'm hoping nothing like that happens. 

Attached is a screenshot which shows what my planned cycle looks like, including PCT. Also notice the red comment boxes in the row showing "Weeks" for more information.

_Here are what they say:_

_Week 1 - "Start Sunday, October 30. _
_Pin Sunday mornings (quad) and Wednesday evenings (delt). _
_Same days with hcg sub-q into abdomin._
_Liquistane every morning."_

_Week 13 - "Start PCT Monday of this week._
_Liquistane every morning still, along with Nolva and Clomid."_

_Week 17 - "End everything Sunday??? except maybe very small amount Nolva and Clomid for this week."_​I will be back in a week to update!


----------



## KJohnT (Oct 10, 2011)

I realized today that I forgot to attach a screenshot last night; I was tired. Here it is.

Also, I changed my mind on calories as I am back to 185 today and am sure I was just holding water... I'm adding 50g carbs/day so it is now:

F 65, C 235, P 250

I've also decided to change my weigh-ins to Fridays since I change my foods on the weekends to meet my macros and my weight may fluctuate more on Sundays.


----------



## KJohnT (Oct 16, 2011)

Last night we threw a bachelor party for my buddy, and I never did get around to training legs today. Even worse, I ate and drank EVERYTHING in sight. This weekend was not condusive to my bodybuilding goals. I will have to start clean tomorrow.

Last week's lifts were about the same with the exception of a very weak deadlift performance... I was running really low on sleep that day and felt weak as hell. I did a little more volume on my pull downs and rows to try and make up for it.

I also received some new vials and Whatman filters last week to transfer/filter my test. I am still waiting on the hCG (been waiting forever!!!), extra Nolva, and cycle support supplement. 

Am going to up the calories this week and it looks like about: 
F65 C285 P250, Cal 2726

Will change workout once again to:
Sun OFF
Mon LEGS
Tues SHOULDERS/TRIS
Wed OFF
Thurs BACK
Fri OFF
Sat CHEST/BIS


----------



## KJohnT (Oct 18, 2011)

KJohnT said:


> Last night we threw a bachelor party for my buddy, and I never did get around to training legs today. Even worse, I ate and drank EVERYTHING in sight. This weekend was not condusive to my bodybuilding goals. I will have to start clean tomorrow.
> 
> Last week's lifts were about the same with the exception of a very weak deadlift performance... I was running really low on sleep that day and felt weak as hell. I did a little more volume on my pull downs and rows to try and make up for it.
> 
> ...


 
Lol actually I change my mind again.  Sticking with previous routine with legs on Saturday and just going to work out an extra day this week to get back on track.


----------



## KJohnT (Nov 3, 2011)

Sorry about the delay to anyone following. I've been waiting on some hCG from RAWS and finally decided to get it elsewhere. Whatever. It should arrive in about a week and then I'm gonna pin this shit.

Calories right now are 2950ish - I upped them today because I felt hungry and figure I'm gonna be juicing soon enough and I will need them anyway.

I also stopped taking creatine about a week ago for two reasons:
1) I have been taking it forever and I want to see if any of my strength drops. So far it hasn't.
2) I want to start it PCT to help keep strength up (but may not if I decide it doesn't do anything for me).

My next post will be after my first pin. Hopefully it won't be too long...


----------

